# Numéro de série



## ToMacLaumax (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,
est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler où je pourrais trouver les renseignements en fonction du numéro de série d'un MacBook Pro de l'endroit de fabrication, la semaine et compagnie ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## whiplash (5 Novembre 2008)

Euh pour le numéro de serie clique sur pomme/à propos de ce mac/plus d'infos/materiel

Pour le reste je ne sais pas du tout ... j'imagine qu'une fois le numéro de série trouver tu pourras vérifier sur un site avec une liste mais j'en doute.  En fait je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu cherche le reste


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Novembre 2008)

whiplash a dit:


> Euh pour le numéro de serie clique sur pomme/à propos de ce mac/plus d'infos/materiel
> 
> []



Bonjour,
merci, je sais où trouver le numéro de série sur un mac

Ce que je cherche, c'est à partir de ce numéro de série savoir l'endroit de fabrication, en fait l'endroit doit être la chine mais la semaine de fabrication.


----------



## marctiger (5 Novembre 2008)

InforMac
http://www.maconnect.ch/index.php?page=informac&lang=fr

MacTracker
http://www.mactracker.ca/


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
voilà c'est un peu ce genre d'info que je cherche:

"CK145A56LZZ 

CK : code usine, lien de fabrication ici cork Irlande * 
1 : année de production 
45 : semaine de production 
A56 : émieme machine sortie codé sur 34 caractères ** 
LZZ : EEE code designe la référence de la machine "
[]

Dans le sujet il y a un lien vers MacG mais il n'est plus valide et renvoi sur la home du forum.


@ marctiger, suis aussi de BXL


----------



## marctiger (5 Novembre 2008)

Salut voisin.


----------



## Bonfire (5 Novembre 2008)

Simple (peut être pas assez complet...) mais efficace: CoconutIdentityCard.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
ok, merci *Bonfire*


----------

